
People of ACM – David Patterson - matt_d
http://www.acm.org/articles/people-of-acm/2016/david-patterson
======
david_shaw
I saw this posted on Twitter yesterday, and someone highlighted a specific
slide from one of Patterson's presentations. I couldn't find the original
tweet, so I took a screenshot of the slide instead:
[http://i.imgur.com/nE5aZ4g.png](http://i.imgur.com/nE5aZ4g.png)

In a time when there are _a lot_ of people focused on the "individual win," I
really like this suggested approach to life. There are probably many people --
especially in the startup and business worlds -- that disagree with this
philosophy, but I think there are some serious keys to happiness here.

------
sbuccini
One of the best professors I've had at Cal. A stand-up guy with an incredible
story.

